# https page Web access



## diskus (Sep 22, 2004)

has anyone ever accessed there series 2 https page ( nowplaying/index.html) from outside the lan through a router?


MB


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yep... Pretty easy to set up, as long as you're familiar with your router's inbound port forwarding. You'll have to forward both 80 and 443, though, as the actual shows are pulled via HTTP (port 80), not HTTPS.

Of course, your ISP may block port 80 inbound (Verizon DSL does). The way around this is to forward some other port to port 80 on your TiVo. The only drawback to this is that the URL's the HTTPS Now Playing provides you won't work, since they assume port 80. I've seen JavaScript scripts that rewrite the URL's to make it work, but I typically just copy the show's URL and add the :xxx (the other port) to the URL myself.

Since we have two TiVos, I have to use alternate ports anyway. I have 1443 and 180 forwarded to one TiVo, and 2443 and 280 forwarded to the other.

Drew


----------



## diskus (Sep 22, 2004)

what type of url do you use to access, is it a ip with port numbers or do you use a domain?


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

azitnay said:


> ...The way around this is to forward some other port to port 80 on your TiVo.


How do you do this with an ordinary consumer grade broadband router, AND without altering the TiVo??


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Personally, I have a hostname (let's call it x.zitnay.com) mapped to my home DSL IP address. The DSL IP address changes every time the router is rebooted or gets kicked off the network, of course, so I have a ghetto DynDNS-like setup to automatically update the hostname when this happens (the same can, of course, be accomplished with a real DynDNS service). So, I access the Now Playing lists like:

https://x.zitnay.com:1443/
https://x.zitnay.com:2443/

If you don't have a hostname, but know your IP address, you can, of course, do:

https://<your external ip>:443/

(or whatever external port besides 443 you used).

No TiVo altering necessary; a TiVo running 7.x is already running a webserver on ports 80 and 443. You just need to forward the ports from the router, which every router I've ever seen can do (though I'm sure there's an exception). As to how do to it on your "ordinary consumer grade broadband router", they're all very different; just go to the web interface (usually http://192.168.1.1/ or http://192.168.0.1/) and take it from there.

Drew


----------



## 98softail (Jan 7, 2004)

If I try to log into my TiVo at port 443, the browser asks for a user name and password. How do I find out what it is?

Also, what can I do by browsing this page? Is it just informational, or can I download files from it?

Thanks


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

98softail said:


> If I try to log into my TiVo at port 443, the browser asks for a user name and password. How do I find out what it is?
> 
> Also, what can I do by browsing this page? Is it just informational, or can I download files from it?
> 
> Thanks


Username "tivo", password is your media access key. You can browse your entire TiVo's recorded content and download it as well.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

azitnay said:


> No TiVo altering necessary; a TiVo running 7.x is already running a webserver on ports 80 and 443. You just need to forward the ports from the router, which every router I've ever seen can do (though I'm sure there's an exception). As to how do to it on your "ordinary consumer grade broadband router", they're all very different; just go to the web interface (usually http://192.168.1.1/ or http://192.168.0.1/) and take it from there.Drew


Yeah, port forwarding is pretty simple; I do it all of the time.  However, because some ISPs block port 80, you were talking about changing the actual listen port of the TiVo's HTTP daemon, within the confines of the port forwarding feature of the router.



azitnay said:


> Of course, your ISP may block port 80 inbound (Verizon DSL does). The way around this is to forward some other port to port 80 on your TiVo.


So, how do you do this?? I know it's possible if you "proxy" the TiVo with another PC and map the ports and services accordingly, but I DON'T see how you can do this with an ordinary broadband router.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Fixer said:


> Yeah, port forwarding is pretty simple; I do it all of the time.  However, because some ISPs block port 80, you were talking about changing the actual listen port of the TiVo's HTTP daemon, within the confines of the port forwarding feature of the router.
> 
> So, how do you do this?? I know it's possible if you "proxy" the TiVo with another PC and map the ports and services accordingly, but I DON'T see how you can do this with an ordinary broadband router.


Some have it built-in (such as the airport, to use a popular example) and some can do it with alternative firmware(such as the wrt54g, another popular one) and some have no alternative firmware nor native methods of handling it. It all really depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

gonzotek said:


> Some have it built-in (such as the airport, to use a popular example) and some can do it with alternative firmware(such as the wrt54g, another popular one) and some have no alternative firmware nor native methods of handling it. It all really depends on the manufacturer.


Thanks for the info gonzo; that's exactly what I was looking for!! I've noticed that D-Link routers can also do port redirection via their "Virtual Server" settings. Unfortunately, my Netgear WGR614v4, and my old Linksys BEFSR41, don't have this feature. Oh well, I don't access my TiVo over the 'net anyway.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I have the Linksys BEFSR41 and it has port forwarding, I have 2 Tivos a 240 and a 540 that can't access the internet, I want to try port forward and don't know what to enter on the port lines ____ to ____ and the IP address do I use my PC IP or the TIVO IP ?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I have the Linksys BEFSR41 and it has port forwarding, I have 2 Tivos a 240 and a 540 that can't access the internet, I want to try port forward and don't know what to enter on the port lines ____ to ____ and the IP address do I use my PC IP or the TIVO IP ?


Looking at the manual for your particular router (found at http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?prid=20&grid=5), you'll most likely need set up the following two forwards:

80 to 80, check TCP, enter your TiVo's IP address, and check enable
443 to 443, check TCP, enter your TiVo's IP address, and check enable

I believe the ___ to ___ specifies the port range (so you can easily forward a whole block of ports), but in this case we just need 80 and 443, no ranges.

It looks like you may be out of luck if your ISP blocks ports 80 or 443, or you want to forward separate external ports to multiple TiVos. As gonzotek said, apparently not all routers support port redirection. I wasn't aware of that.

Drew


----------



## treyj (May 13, 2002)

Wow! How did I miss finding out about this whole web server thing on TiVo??? A few questions:

1. When I click download, it brings up media player, can I actually just download the file to view later?

2. Are there any other goodies available besides what's showing?

3. Where can I find out more about this TiVo web server thing?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

treyj said:


> Wow! How did I miss finding out about this whole web server thing on TiVo??? A few questions:
> 
> 1. When I click download, it brings up media player, can I actually just download the file to view later?
> 
> ...


1. If left-clicking isn't bringing up a Save As dialog box, you can right-click and select Save Target As (IE) or Save Link As (Firefox) to save the .tivo file to disk.

2. The only other "goodie" I know of is an XML interface to the Now Playing data, which TiVo Desktop uses. It can be more useful than the HTML interface if you want to do some scripting to cache your Now Playing list on a webserver somewhere and create your own custom front-end to all this (something I've thought about doing in the past, but never bothered to do -- the built-in one is good enough for me).

3. It's unsupported, so you won't find out any more from TiVo, but I'm sure there's plenty of information on this board, if you search.

Drew


----------



## treyj (May 13, 2002)

azitnay said:


> 1. If left-clicking isn't bringing up a Save As dialog box, you can right-click and select Save Target As (IE) or Save Link As (Firefox) to save the .tivo file to disk.
> 
> 2. The only other "goodie" I know of is an XML interface to the Now Playing data, which TiVo Desktop uses. It can be more useful than the HTML interface if you want to do some scripting to cache your Now Playing list on a webserver somewhere and create your own custom front-end to all this (something I've thought about doing in the past, but never bothered to do -- the built-in one is good enough for me).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Drew! For some reason, the right-click trick doesn't work (I am using IE). Does it work for you? Also regarding searching, what exactly is this capability called (i.e. what should I search for)?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmm... Yeah, right-click works fine for me. But of course, left-click works fine for me as well .

What problem are you having with the right-click method (i.e., what happens when you click Save Target As)? You could always try Firefox instead.

Regarding searching, "https now playing" seems to do the trick. Here are a couple other threads on the subject (but nothing groundbreaking in them; like I've stated above, there's not much too this stuff):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3005717

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=246552

Drew


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

FYI:

I just asked about this too.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=246552

Also - I have Verizon DSL and didn't have any problems with them blocking port 80.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Oops - didn't see you already mentioned my thread!

Just for clarification - my port 80 was already set up to forward to my computer, NOT to my TiVo. I left the port 80 forward alone and just forwarded 443 to the TiVo IP and that's all I needed to do.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

azitnay said:


> Looking at the manual for your particular router (found at http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?prid=20&grid=5), you'll most likely need set up the following two forwards:
> 
> 80 to 80, check TCP, enter your TiVo's IP address, and check enable
> 443 to 443, check TCP, enter your TiVo's IP address, and check enable
> ...


Do I CheckMark both the TCP and UDP boxes? I don't know what I did, If anything, but now my other PC can't connect to the internet. I connected my bedroom TIVO directly to my RCA Cable modem and it worked great, so It has to be this piece of junk router. I been trying to get these Tivo's to work through the internet for over a week, and it just isn't going to happen I guess. I attached the Forward Page of my router.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Do I CheckMark both the TCP and UDP boxes? I don't know what I did, If anything, but now my other PC can't connect to the internet. I connected my bedroom TIVO directly to my RCA Cable modem and it worked great, so It has to be this piece of junk router. I been trying to get these Tivo's to work through the internet for over a week, and it just isn't going to happen I guess. I attached the Forward Page of my router.


TCP should be all you need for the TiVo's purpose.

Hmm, what are those forwards for ports 1411, 456, 5900, and 1711? Did they exist prior to this? Also, I'm not seeing the 80 and 443 TiVo forwards, but I'm assuming you removed them to try to get the "other" PC working again.

None of this port forwarding stuff should affect any computer's ability to connect outbound to the internet, but I can't speak for your router, as many (most?) are pretty much pieces of junk.

Drew


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I notice when I restart my Tivo it changes IP addys, I think this is whats causing the other PC to not connect, Yes those ports are for work they been that way for a year, I'll try what your saying since you seem to be the only person trying to help Thanks You


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah... If your router doesn't have the ability to make the TiVo's IP address "static" (in that it would assign it the same IP address all the time), you might have to configure the TiVo to use a static IP. I've personally never had to do this, but how to do it should be pretty self-explanatory, from the TiVo's phone and network settings menu.

Drew


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I give up that didn't seem to work either and still can't get the wifes pc to connect, I'm about ready to plug her's into my PC's other network and see if she can get on line, My MB has a dual network.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, looking at your most recent image, what you did doesn't make much sense. You have port 80 forwarding to 192.168.1.102 and port 443 forwarding to 192.168.1.101. They most certainly need to be forwarding to the same place (the IP address of your TiVo).

What exactly is the problem with your wife's computer? Is it not even pulling an IP address via DHCP?

Drew


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Everything is messed up now. I have 2 Tivo's connected to my Router thats why the two addys, Now the only way I can get on-line with either PC is directly thru my Modem, If I try and go thru the router is says it can't get the IP like you said. I tried too Reset the Router and now I can't even get into the router, when I type in 192.168.1.1 nothing happens, I guess I have to call a repairman .... Thanks Anyway 
I just got it to go on line. thats why I haven't answered sooner.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmm... Sorry to hear you're having so many problems with it. If it is in fact the router, it wouldn't be the first time I've seen them go haywire -- most are built pretty cheaply, and die after a few years.

Drew


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Could you suggest a Wired Router that will work with the 2 Tivo's and 2 computers? Please


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Any router that runs DHCP and NAT (i.e. all of them) and is in working condition should do just fine.

Drew


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I figure If I have to get a new router, (The Linksys guy and me tried everything, he said it must be dead also...... So Sometime next week will try again.) I ordered one with 4 network ports and 2 phone ports just it case lol

http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=34&scid=29&prid=663


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Well I give up: I received my new router today and hooked everything up and it worked great for about 15 min. then is disconnects and reconnects every 5 min. no matter what I have plugged in. So this is my last Linksys router... because they are the dumbest people I've ever talked to on the phone. I still think its a setting, but they seem to think if the reset doesn't fix the problem then its broke.... Any suggestions on a router that will work with 2 PC's and 2 Tivo's Wired Router...


----------



## diskus (Sep 22, 2004)

Has anyone found if it is possible to acess the to do list in a web page fashion?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

diskus said:


> Has anyone found if it is possible to acess the to do list in a web page fashion?


It's most likely not possible yet... In the future, HME should allow us to do this type of thing.

Drew


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I got the new RT31P2 Linksys Router, I only plugged in my 2 PC's. I think I'll pass on connecting the TIVO's since they seem to be the reason my last 2 routers died. 
But thanks for the help azitnay.. I'll just have to plug them into the phone line once a week. If I have a home after the Hurricane goes thru Sunday. Wish us Luck.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear that you're having so much trouble, but I wouldn't give up on connecting your TiVos to the internet. There's absolutely no reason I can think of that would cause a TiVo to screw up a router. It's basically just a computer.

Drew


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

I agree with that Drew fella - the TiVo shouldn't be causing your router to fail.

It is feasible that one of your network adapters *might* be the culprit - but I seriously doubt that too. I'd attempt to get the network working from the ground up - one device and feature at a time. It sounds like you once had things in working order (except for the https page access)?


----------



## GBaz (Nov 27, 2001)

I missed this also.
This means I can download shows at work and watch them there???? Then I guess I dont really need a slingbox. Only advantage would be that I could use it for live TV. And who watches that?
My boss is away again this will be perfect. Now all I need is my media key...

I would suggest No-IP.com. You can setup a "virtual server" and one of their domains ie myname.no-ip.com. This will allow you to always access your tivo. A bit of software runs on your PC. You can also setup port forwards. And its free.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sure... As long as you have decent upstream bandwidth, or don't mind waiting .

I'm stuck on a 768Kbps upstream DSL line at home (which is actually pretty decent for a standard DSL connection; I had 384Kbps for a very long time), so at a minimum it takes me 2 hours or so to transfer a 30-minute medium quality recording over the internet.

I can't speak for No-IP.com, but be sure not to overlook DynDNS.org, run by TC member Krellis.

Drew


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm away from home right now and for the next week and my bookmarks to my TiVo Now Playing via my router aren't working. I use the bookmarks all the time from work so I know they're right.

Other non-TiVo things I can access like usual so I know my computer and/or router are working fine.

My TiVo was working fine yesterday before I left but now I'm worried.

Do I have to enable HME to get this to work? I usually do but I rebooted the TiVo before I left and failed to re-start HME. Would that be why it's not working?

(if so, that'll ease my worries)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> My TiVo was working fine yesterday before I left but now I'm worried.
> 
> Do I have to enable HME to get this to work? I usually do but I rebooted the TiVo before I left and failed to re-start HME. Would that be why it's not working?
> 
> (if so, that'll ease my worries)


Ever since my tivo connected last night around 10pm eastern, Tivo2Go functionality ceased. Same for a lot of others...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=249469

Your problem may be related.


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

I want to join in on this list and that is why I am posting. I don't have the time to go over what is happening here but it sounds like a solution to my two router problem I have and I want this posting to show up in my list.
I thought there used to be a way to do that without having to post and there probably is (I am sure somebody will show me in the next post) but I could not find it and was too lazy to look any further.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

TiVoToGo not working definitely has nothing to do with HME not being enabled. Greg's probably on the right track as to why it's not working.

If you have access to SSH to a linux box or something within your network, you can try telnetting to port 80 on the TiVo's IP address, so see if it's running its web server. You can also ping the IP address to see if it's even up.

Failing that, you can use TCO to schedule a recording, just to ensure that the TiVo is up and running.

Drew


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

bud8man said:


> I want to join in on this list and that is why I am posting. I don't have the time to go over what is happening here but it sounds like a solution to my two router problem I have and I want this posting to show up in my list.
> I thought there used to be a way to do that without having to post and there probably is (I am sure somebody will show me in the next post) but I could not find it and was too lazy to look any further.


Are you talking about subscribing to a thread without posting? Just go to the bottom-right of the last post, and you'll see "Thread Tools". Click it, and then choose "Subscribe to this Thread".

Drew


----------



## xdreamwalker (Jul 13, 2005)

I have 3 tivos and a WRT54G Linksys router. I have 180 and 1443 forwarded to one tivo and 280 and 2443 to the 2nd... However when I go to hxxps://<externalip>:2443 I get nothing at all... Does anyone know what went wrong?
I cannnot post links yet... thus the hxxp
However if I have 80 and 443 forwarded to a tivo it will work. Is there someway to get the router to change in incoming port 1443 to forward to the tivo ip in the form of 443 so the tivo will recognize it?


----------



## Kristo (Dec 6, 2002)

xdreamwalker said:


> I have 3 tivos and a WRT54G Linksys router. I have 180 and 1443 forwarded to one tivo and 280 and 2443 to the 2nd... However when I go to hxxps://<externalip>:2443 I get nothing at all... Does anyone know what went wrong?
> I cannnot post links yet... thus the hxxp


I've had this same problem. I used No-IP.com (which I would highly recommend) and have successfully set-up access to one of my TiVos (using the default ports). However, when I try to forward customized ports like this to my other one it doesn't work. I'm sure it is either my router or my own ineptitude (probably the latter) causing the problems.

If you are wanting to access your shows and are finding the web interface too slow, I have another idea. Download/install/set-up a free FTP server like Guild FTPd (www.guildftpd.com), and get hooked up with a service like No-IP.com (also free). Share your TiVo Recordings folder on the FTP server. Then you can FTP into your computer and access already transferred programs via FTP. Should run as fast, if not faster, than the direct web method as TiVo caps the speed of transfers right now. You should only be limited by your broadband capacity/speed.

This is not the ideal method, I know, and it takes more effort to get set-up. You also have to transfer the program twice (although you could set-up Galleon/TiVo Desktop to automatically transfer shows to your computer for you while you are away/asleep). It's the best solution for me, however, as it seems to run faster in my workplace.

Hope you get everything working!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Is TiVo Desktop installed required for WMP to properly playback a .tivo file that has been downloaded via the tivo server outside of the home network?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

SnakeEyes said:


> Is TiVo Desktop installed required for WMP to properly playback a .tivo file that has been downloaded via the tivo server outside of the home network?


If it is still a .tivo file, then yes.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/ttg.htm#freempg


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

The port forwarding does work with my Router with a third Party firmware.
Firmware has these options under (Application & Gaming) Port Forwarding.


```
Name 	     Port In 	  Dest. IP Address 	Port Out  	Protocol
TiVo 1           180            192.168.1.5          80            TCP
TiVo 1          1443            192.168.1.5         443            TCP
TiVo 2           280            192.168.1.6          80            TCP
TiVo 2          2443            192.168.1.6         443            TCP
```


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

DVDKingdom said:


> The port forwarding does work with my Router with a third Party firmware.
> Firmware has these options under (Application & Gaming) Port Forwarding.
> 
> 
> ...


Which third party software? I have Sveasoft's Alchemy for my WRT54G, but it won't let me do that. 

Is it Sveasoft's latest version; Talisman?


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> If it is still a .tivo file, then yes.
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/ttg.htm#freempg


That's not totally true. You can just install the TiVoToGoPlaybackFilter separately. You of course have to enter your MAK during setup and also still have to enter your playback password when launching a file, but you don't need the whole TiVo Desktop application installed.

Edit to add link to original post: .TiVo Playback Without TiVo Desktop


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

fregienj said:


> That's not totally true. You can just install the TiVoToGoPlaybackFilter separately. You of course have to enter your MAK during setup and also still have to enter your playback password when launching a file, but you don't need the whole TiVo Desktop application installed.
> 
> Edit to add link to original post: .TiVo Playback Without TiVo Desktop


Interesting. You still need a playback password doing it this way? The later version of TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll doesn't require it anymore. (At least it doesn't when Desktop 2.1 or 2.2 are installed).


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> Interesting. You still need a playback password doing it this way? The later version of TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll doesn't require it anymore. (At least it doesn't when Desktop 2.1 or 2.2 are installed).


I just tried replacing the .dll that came with the original installer with the one that came with the latest version of Desktop and I wasn't promted for the password anymore. Thanks for the idea...I should have noticed that a long time ago!


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Which third party software? I have Sveasoft's Alchemy for my WRT54G, but it won't let me do that.
> 
> Is it Sveasoft's latest version; Talisman?


Yes, Sveasoft (Talisman v1.11.devsnapshot.20060111) on a WRT54G v 2.0


----------



## LightmanE300 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry to drag up an old thread guys (for my first post) but I'm a little late to the game as far as the tivo server goes, just trying to get all set up for accessing it from my work computer. I've forwarded port 443, and am able to log in and view my now playing list. However, when I try to download either via left or right click it just hangs and never starts downloading. If I try this from in my network it works fine.. Any ideas guys?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

The actual downloads occur over port 80. Thus, you need to forward port 80 as well.

Many ISP's, such as mine, block port 80 inbound... If yours is one of them, you'll need to forward a different port to port 80 of the Tivo (if your router even has the ability to do this). Also, instead of just being able to click on the download links, you'll have to right-click and copy the link location, paste it into your browser's address bar, and change the port manually.

Drew


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Unhacked Linksys routers with default firmware (usually) strangely lack Port Address Translation (Mapping public IP port xyz to internal device, different port, such as TiVo, port 80)

Hopefully you don't own a Linksys router, or if you do - you CAN hack your router


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

I put DD-WRT firmware on my Linksys router to do just the thing you're looking to do. I was actually able to get to one Tivo without port redirection (my isp did not block 80 inbound), and that worked fine for a while until I got a second Tivo. In order to access both I had to set up a second set of external ports and the supplied firmware (as ashu mentioned) didn't allow it.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

I got one tivo to port forward, but i cant get another. 

I have a netgear router.

Also, how does a service like DynDNS.com know that your ip address has changed?

Don't you need a computer always on inside the network with some sort of DNS updater running? 

I'd love it if my tivo could notify DynDNS of the new IP since they are on all the time. 

or am I mistaken about the process?

TIA.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

A program running on a computer, or even your router (if it supports it) can update your dyndns entry as needed.

Look for Port Forwarding or 'Application Setup' or something similar in the Netgear options - there should be something.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

ashu said:


> A program running on a computer, or even your router (if it supports it) can update your dyndns entry as needed.
> 
> Look for Port Forwarding or 'Application Setup' or something similar in the Netgear options - there should be something.


Thanks Ashu. I actually figured it out. Pretty cool to finally be able to see my tivo from anywhere. Should had done this along time ago but never got that dyndns thing up.

I guess one tivo for now is good enough. (man I wish I had a lifetimed dual tuner)


----------



## fatdawg (Jul 17, 2007)

Here I am, dredging up this old post... but IT SOUNDS SO COOL IF I CAN GET IT TO WORK! (Sorry for shouting, I am getting excited!)

So I tried this, and am having trouble. I am using an Airlink wireless G router. I have two Tivos on my network. I am trying to get it to work with just one, the hard-wired one (the other is wirelss) just to get it working. 

I set the "Application/Gaming" section of the router to:
80 to 80 / protocol = TCP / IP=Tivo's IP / Enabled=Yes
443 to 443 / same as above

When I go to myIP:80/, I get a Tivo-looking page that says congrats, you've hooked you tivo up to a network, now you can enjoy xyz features, blah blah blah. But no links on the page, nothing like a now playing list. Nada. 

When I go to myIP:443/ I get a "your connection was reset" error. Does this mean my ISP is blocking something and I am out of luck?

I can screen capture the pages if it would help, but don't know which to capture. 

Also, if I need to forward a different port to tivo's port 80, how do I do that? In the "Applilcations/Gaming" section of my router, I have these "tabs" or options:
Port range Forwarding
Port Range Triggering
DMZ (I have NO idea what this is)

Any help is GREATLY appreciated, as Tivo rocks, and accessing my Tivo from work when the boss is away would rock even more!


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

try using http*s* 
it should ask you for your username: tivo
and password which is your mak


----------



## fatdawg (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks, that did it!! This is cool, but now I'll never get any work done  hahahaha


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

fatdawg said:


> When I go to myIP:80/, I get a Tivo-looking page that says congrats, you've hooked you tivo up to a network, now you can enjoy xyz features, blah blah blah. But no links on the page, nothing like a now playing list. Nada.


It sounds like your setup is correct, but the URL you need to be pointing to is http*s*://{your external IP} (you also don't need the :80). It sounds like you're going to the regular http page, so at least you know your forwarding is working.

Although, doing http://{your external IP}:443 _should_ be the same as using https, so it is possible you've got other problems.

_edit:_ oops, didn't finish reading the thread. Glad you got it working.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

windracer said:


> Although, doing http://{your external IP}:443 _should_ be the same as using https, so it is possible you've got other problems.


Nahh, that'll cause the browser to attempt to make an HTTP (not HTTPS) connection on port 443, since you can run an HTTP webserver on any port you like, including the standard HTTPS port of 443.

Drew


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Of course you're right ... posting too early while still drinking my morning coffee.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

You can also use TiVoPlayList to help access your TiVo remotely and download shows.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

dcahoe said:


> You can also use TiVoPlayList to help access your TiVo remotely and download shows.


Ive used this before and loved it on friends tivos etc... but I havent used this for a while... I know with the 540s the "overhead" is low and you have to put the system overhead int othe playlist to get a good calc on space left etc... anyway whats the overhead on a DT unit since your now playing with two tuners etc...


----------



## newzphotog (Mar 22, 2005)

Having trouble forwarding to any ports other than 80 and 443. I tried using 180 and 1443 for one TiVo and 280 and 2443 for the other and neither works. I have Comcast service, two Series 2 DVRs which have separately worked using 80 and 443 at different times, anda Linksys 4 port router BEFRS41. I am wondering if it is known if Comcast only allows the forwarding to port 80 and port 443.....



azitnay said:


> Yep... Pretty easy to set up, as long as you're familiar with your router's inbound port forwarding. You'll have to forward both 80 and 443, though, as the actual shows are pulled via HTTP (port 80), not HTTPS.
> 
> Of course, your ISP may block port 80 inbound (Verizon DSL does). The way around this is to forward some other port to port 80 on your TiVo. The only drawback to this is that the URL's the HTTPS Now Playing provides you won't work, since they assume port 80. I've seen JavaScript scripts that rewrite the URL's to make it work, but I typically just copy the show's URL and add the :xxx (the other port) to the URL myself.
> 
> ...


----------

